# Going to Therapy, experiencing a lot



## HeartbrokenFlowerchild86 (Apr 14, 2015)

So given that I'm going through a separation and it's first time for a lot of things including living by myself, I find myself overanalyzing what I have talked about with the therapist and questioning if my marriage was dysfunctional, how it got there and why couldn't we both work on it.

I observed my partner be somewhat depressed and glued to the computer for several reasons over the years.Over time, as we grew up and tried to implement new things in our life, we attempted some things in the bedroom/lifestyle (working out, eating healthy, going on trips, sexy lingerie) but overall we always seemed to fall into the same routine.

I know these type of problems are dealt 50/50 in the relationship but it would help if I get insight from this community to see if I can understand a bit better how I can know if we were/are both depressed etc...Can someone that loves you walk away because of depression? Even if you are offering a better and more comfortable life than what they chose you over for?(he is couch surfing and his parents have our dog) 

There's just a lot coming out and it helps talking about it. Thank you.


----------



## huffmani (Apr 16, 2015)

Therapy brought me a great deal of peace in time. Remember that a good match with a therapist is important. Good Luck on the journey ahead!


----------

